

Jay Leno is 3D printing replacement car parts over 100 years old - ck2
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/jay-leno/technology/4320759

======
ck2
_If you had a one-off Ferrari engine, you could scan each part and then re-
create the entire motor. Right now, we 're scanning a Duesenberg body_

Wow - is he going to 3D print a Duesenberg someday ?!

